# Underground conduit



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

There is no requirement NEC wise. Use common sense, like don't put them 800 feet apart if your using 500 foot long spools :laughing: 

Job specs might have a requirement though.


----------



## Antmc22 (Jun 30, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> There is no requirement NEC wise. Use common sense, like don't put them 800 feet apart if your using 500 foot long spools :laughing:
> 
> Job specs might have a requirement though.


I was just wondering cause of the fact that when running pipe per NEC u can't run more than 100ft without a pull point.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Antmc22 said:


> I was just wondering cause of the fact that when running pipe per NEC u can't run more than 100ft without a pull point.


Got an article for that?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Antmc22 said:


> u can't run more than 100ft without a pull point.


Yeah that's a myth.


----------



## Antmc22 (Jun 30, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> There is no requirement NEC wise. Use common sense, like don't put them 800 feet apart if your using 500 foot long spools :laughing:
> 
> Job specs might have a requirement though.


I was just wondering cause of the fact that when running pipe per NEC u can't run more than 100ft without a pull point.


----------



## Antmc22 (Jun 30, 2011)

Antmc22 said:


> I was just wondering cause of the fact that when running pipe per NEC u can't run more than 100ft without a pull point.


Of course everyone ask when I hold no code book.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Antmc22 said:


> I was just wondering cause of the fact that when running pipe per NEC u can't run more than 100ft without a pull point.


Article number please?:blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Antmc22 said:


> Of course everyone ask when I hold no code book.


Problem solved...:thumbup::thumbup:

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/AboutTheCodes.asp?DocNum=70&cookie_test=1


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


Antmc22 said:



My ? Is how long can my duct bank be until I need a pull point. I think it's 300 ft but I'm not a 100%. Thanks in advance for your answers

Click to expand...

*This was one of my test questions but they specified IMC rigid conduit. I searched high and low for that answer and never found it. 

My answer on the test was none of the above. So there is no distance specified from what I found. Have you tried to find the answer yet?


----------



## cal1947 (Nov 14, 2009)

*tofer*

there's no limit in length only limit of bend's , just use common scince


Antmc22 said:


> I was just wondering cause of the fact that when running pipe per NEC u can't run more than 100ft without a pull point.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well i agree its not a code issue just pointing out on most job specs they prefer 150 ft 200 ft you install a pull box on any branch or feeder thats kinda standard stuff .

Its always there but no one does it 100 % of the time .

On most jobs unless it has lots of bends or a run which has to many changes in that run sometimes a pull box is a good thing .

It depends on what your doing and whats best on your job .

We have installed a few 800 foot runs non stop but the labor to pull well lets just say its kinda worth the pull box .

Typical example job a basement level electrical room say 25 feet below level one you need lots of pull boxes your running in the matt slab then coming back up and across to grade level then overhead pull boxes lots of them .

Some times you can not get from point A to point B 

Time labor cost .


----------



## Antmc22 (Jun 30, 2011)

Island Electric said:


> This was one of my test questions but they specified IMC rigid conduit. I searched high and low for that answer and never found it.
> 
> My answer on the test was none of the above. So there is no distance specified from what I found. Have you tried to find the answer yet?


I am searching all over the code book and come up empty. It appears I may have been going off word of mouth but still installing a pull point around every 100ft just may save your back.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

The obvious thing is that the very long pulls "distress" the insulation and cause damage. If the code does not address this, then it SHOULD. I have been involved in "pulls" in which the conductors broke because of the stress. I wasn't in charge. I was an apprentice and those around me just kept indicating that "this is a tough one, just keep pulling".


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Antmc22 said:


> I was just wondering cause of the fact that when running pipe per NEC u can't run more than 100ft without a pull point.


That's just a rule of thumb to help you out. I've done 1000' pulls under ground. Every scenario is different.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Most of our underground pulls are over 100 feet and I never put pull boxes in underground.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Remember the 360 degree rule for bends doesn't count if its underground :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

100', get serious, I can' imagine a manhole every 100'. Last one I ran was 980' from a double pole to a manhole then another 400' to a transformers bank. Six 13800 volt lines.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well sometimes a pull box comes in handy when your inside going from underground to a different elevation . Were not just running a straight run it might take many different paths in the building overhead underground riser up many stories. Many different directions inside a building .


----------



## cal1947 (Nov 14, 2009)

*tofer*

i disagree


al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Remember the 360 degree rule for bends doesn't count if its underground :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

iirc, there's a certain degree of calculated _'pull tension'_ created for each individual conduit, i.e.-pvc, emt, GRC

it's been a dogs age since i've seen it, but the consideration is simply the ability to pull in conductors without damaging them

~CS~


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

cal1947 said:


> i disagree


Well thats ok if your pulling in number 12 wire but if you pull larger wire and lots of it 4 bends is bad news .

Underground it doesnt matter i say its better to not have it underground at least if you had trouble overhead you could fix it but once that slab is done you screwed .


So you guys put 4 x 90 ,s in all your conduit underground ?

Were does it say that in the code what article id like to read that this is interesting to me never have i heard that before .


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

cal1947 said:


> i disagree


I was joking.... It says 360 degrees max in 4 quarter bends in the code. I interpret that as 4 90 degree bends.


----------



## cal1947 (Nov 14, 2009)

*tofer1947*



al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Remember the 360 degree rule for bends doesn't count if its underground :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


 where ih the code book does it say that, I DON'T THINK SO


----------



## RAHARRIS78 (Oct 13, 2011)

Save your back from what.


----------



## RAHARRIS78 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Done*

If you don"t no the answer you don't need to be messing with.This isn't electrical talk'\, this is can't read a code book talk.You need to buy a code book and look it up instead trying to get someone else to do your work.
And if a 100 ft pull is going to hurt your back then you need to find anouther job.I'm done!


----------

